# UPlay Account kostenlos?



## RanAnsMainsboard (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi
ist ein UPlay Account und damit z.B. auch Ghost Recon Phantom kostenlos bzw. könne bei der Nutzung Kosten entstehen? (ausgenommen Spiele kaufen oder sowas)

EDIT: was passiert wenn man eine falsche E-mail Adresse verwendet?


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ist kostenlos. Und F2P Spiele kosten natürlich auch erst etwas wenn Du aktiv etwas kaufst. Wenn man eine falsche Mailadresse verwendet hat man u. U. das Problem, dass man seinen Account gar nicht erst aktivieren kann.


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (4. Oktober 2014)

Das spielen hat damit funktioniert.

Die Nutzungsbedingungen klingen so unheimlich, wie als bekäme man Strafen oder ähnliches


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Oktober 2014)

RanAnsMainsboard schrieb:


> Das spielen hat damit funktioniert.
> 
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen klingen so unheimlich, wie als bekäme man Strafen oder ähnliches


 
Ignorier alles, mach dir ne fake e-mail und los gehts.


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2014)

RanAnsMainsboard schrieb:


> Das spielen hat damit funktioniert.
> 
> Die Nutzungsbedingungen klingen so unheimlich, wie als bekäme man Strafen oder ähnliches



Das ist heute leider "normal". Da hilft eigentlich nur, solche Plattformen zu meiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe weder Schlachtschiff, Waschmaschinen oder ähnlichen Unfug geliefert bekommen und Geld wollte bisher auch keiner ( auch nicht bei aufs Haus Aktionen ). Darfst du also ohne Angst nutzen


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (11. Dezember 2014)

OK vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Beteiligung.


----------

